# I am NEVER going to a pet store again.



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to my local pet store tonight to see if they'd buy my fish from me as my aquarium leaked the other day. While I was waiting to talk to the employee who who was busy with other customers, I wandered back to the bird area. I saw a little green conure playing on the bottom of his cage. His cage was quite high so I couldn't get the best view of him. When I put my hand up to him he layed on his back. Little cutie I thought. I looked at his cage and was horrified. His water thing (not a dish, one of those ones that hangs on the outside) was FULL of poop. His food dish that was on the bottom of his cage was also full of poop. He had one perch. That was it. Not a single toy. I asked to see him and he appears healthy. He was happy to sit on my shoulder and play with the fur on my hood. Next thing you know he's down between my neck and coat snuggling. When I turned my head he gave me kisses. I knew I had to have him. He's very intelligent. He purrs because the cats across him taught him to and he dances. So I've rescued this little baby. I didn't have a cage set up so he is paid for and I will pick him up tomorrow or Monday. 

I'm never going to a pet store again! Lord knows what I'll come home with!!!


----------



## gabberlicious (Oct 14, 2012)

Good for you! I'm sure he will be so much happier with you and the tiels. You just gave him the best Christmas present of his life!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Exact same reason why I try my best not to visit pet stores too often 

He sounds like such a sweetheart! Pictures!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh wow... Is he a green cheek... I can't wait for pix... I have a green cheek and she is my favorite bird ( the rest don't know....lol ) your gunna love having a conure!!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

congrats on your new FID can't wait to see pics


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's good to hear he's going to a good home


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm so glad you decided to get him, he's going to be so much happier with you and it doesn't matter how long it takes for you to get a proper set up going for him it sounds like he'll still have a lot more than he did there


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How unexpected! Congrats on your new addition.

Rescuing birds from bad pet stores is such a dilemma...on the one hand, if you support them and buy the bird, they'll just replace it with another. On the other hand, you are making a huge difference in one bird's life, giving it a good home. The baby did have to go home with somebody eventually. He's a lucky one.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I agree moonchild. Rest assured, when I pick him up I WILL be voicing my concerns! There's no reason they can't take a few toys off the shelf and hang them in cages. You know the worst part tonight? I got there ten minutes before closing. The employee said she was just closing up for the night. All the birds dishes were in disgusting condition. When were they going to get clean food and water next? With the state of it, those messes didn't happen in one day. 

I'm super excited but very nervous. I feel like I first time bird Mom. I live with my parents in our basement. I told my Mom immediately but my Dad won't know until he notices. My Dad and I don't get along. My Dad actually hates me. I'm in my mid 20's and still very controlled by him. Finances don't allow me to move out. So I'm very scared of what his reaction will be when he finds out. I am a self harmer and our fight this morning nearly put me over the edge. It was because of Lulu and Lucas that I didn't end my life. Because of the fear of my Dad's reaction, I also feel sick to my stomach about buying him. He's not an understanding person. 

The cage is all set up so hopefully my Dad goes out for a while tomorrow and I can go pick up my new one! I'm so broke. With taxes he came to over $450. This money was for bills that now have to wait. So stressful!!! 

Pictures will come when he's home! Once I know he's healthy, hopefully he will make friends with Lulu and Lucas


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Nutriberries that I have for Lulu and Lucas are okay for him too? I bought him a nice seed mix and will pick up his pellets when I get him. Just thought I'd offer Nutriberries too. And of course fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> Does anyone know if the Nutriberries that I have for Lulu and Lucas are okay for him too? I bought him a nice seed mix and will pick up his pellets when I get him. Just thought I'd offer Nutriberries too. And of course fresh fruits and veggies.


yes those will be fine for him what kind of conure is he?


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Green cheek


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That really sounds like a horrible store.  I worked in a pet store that was less than amazing for two and a half years, and at least there we did clean the birds' food and water dishes daily -- even f you couldn't always tell, because the budgie and finch cages were so overcrowded. I would complain very thoroughly to the manager and tell them you bought the bird largely out of pity and will be leaving them very negative reviews unless you see some changes. It may fall on deaf ears, but it's worth it I think. And once you have your baby safely in towe, I'd never set foot in there again.

I'm sorry to hear about your home situation...sounds very stressful living with a parent you don't get along with. Hope it all works out.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> Green cheek


ok i have one they are funny little birds


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> Does anyone know if the Nutriberries that I have for Lulu and Lucas are okay for him too? I bought him a nice seed mix and will pick up his pellets when I get him. Just thought I'd offer Nutriberries too. And of course fresh fruits and veggies.


I'm pretty sure Nutriberries are fine for all types of parrots to eat.

Oooh, he's going to get fed very well!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks! I'm definitely not one to bite my tongue! 

He will be fed very well, yes! The employee said he's been trying to bath out of his waterer so he will get to bath here! And play, and snuggle, and make friends! 

I can't even sleep because I'm so worried about him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

How did you afford him?  I saw you were asking for help on vet bills..and I just spent $1100 on vet bills with Allie so I know how money gets tight. I just hope you're not getting in over your head financially. I definitely couldn't afford to "rescue" a bird right now, regardless of the situation.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I know it's hard to walk away from situations like that, perhaps notifying your local animal control authorities might help. Or your local newspaper - they love expose's. I had the same thought as bjknight93. Moonchild said it well - they will probably just get another and treat them the same unless something is done.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

My cat ended up having a good prognosis and being able to keep her leg. I didn't have to come up with a thousand dollars so now I'm back on track.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

scootergirl762 said:


> I know it's hard to walk away from situations like that, perhaps notifying your local animal control authorities might help. Or your local newspaper - they love expose's. I had the same thought as bjknight93. Moonchild said it well - they will probably just get another and treat them the same unless something is done.


You're right. They will get another bird and the situations will be the same. At least I made a difference in ONE birds life just like someone else will feel bad for the next one and make a difference in its life. That's how pet stores work. 

Just like with horses, we can't save them all but we can save one and that is changing the animals world.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He is going to a wonderful home at least! I have 4 GCCs, and they are such a blast, you will love having one.







Can’t wait to hear more about him!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I might come to you if I have any questions then 

I wonder if there's a forum for them like this?


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> You're right. They will get another bird and the situations will be the same. At least I made a difference in ONE birds life just like someone else will feel bad for the next one and make a difference in its life. That's how pet stores work.
> 
> Just like with horses, we can't save them all but we can save one and that is changing the animals world.


Glad things worked out with the kitty and you could make a difference for this little bird. Let us know how it goes - wishing you well with the situation with your Dad...you never know, maybe this little one will melt his heart


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks! I'm very grateful it worked out with Ellie, the kitten. She had her bandage changed Friday night and the vet said next Friday we will x-ray her and if it looks good she will just get a gauze bandage put on. This will get her used to walking without support. If she's fine with that, that'll come off and we are good to go.  

I was going to keep her as a house cat but with another bird coming in and the situation with my father, I'm not sure what to do. The vet has offered a home for Ellie's sister who is still in the barn however she's grown on me and now I don't want to part with her. I am leaning towards keeping the sister and returning Ellie to the barn but I also enjoy the cat company. What to do, what to do......


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> I might come to you if I have any questions then
> 
> I wonder if there's a forum for them like this?


Www.Talkparrots.com has a lot of greenie owners, myself included!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I will join the forum! Thank you! 

Guess who's home!?!!!!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Pictures! We need pictures! 8D


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I second photos!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Spit it out! I want to see!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

More to come! She's so snuggly!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg, what a cutie! ^^ Congrats! Have you decided on a name yet or any ideas?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

aww so cute  can't wait to find out what you name him.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! Aren't they just so cute! 

I am so glad he/she has found a home with you. 

Name??


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Any name ideas? I love love love conures!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh she's beautiful... I love greenies!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Ooooh a black-capped conure!! One of my favorites. She's so cute.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a cutie!!! :excited:


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your new fid!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not good with names but Chester came to mind. I have a feeling it's a male (I'll DNA test down the road) but I'm going to go with a boy name. What do you guys think of Chester? We've just had a bath and he had a nice big meal and now he's settled into bed.... on the bottom of his cage because perching just isn't natural to him. Will he figure it out? I've kept the food and water dish up high. He knows where it is. I don't like leaving them on the bottom of the cage because they get so dirty so quickly. He has a little hut/tent like thing but I don't think he will use it until he settles in more. I hope he learns to play toys too. He would really like to play with Lucas but Lucas wants no part of that. Lulu doesn't either but he's not as interested in playing with her. I hope he learns that they don't want to play so he'll need to use his toys instead? I'm making sure to give Lulu lots of extra attention. She's my baby and my best friend. I don't ever want her to forget that. I feel bad though. I'm worried she will feel like she isn't the centre of my world anymore even though she honestly is. Birds probably don't think like this, I'm probably putting too much into it! The new birds poop is watery but it's probably because of the stress etc. I'm going to add in some probiotics starting tomorrow. 

Here's another picture. It was just before bath time. Cute little thing. 

"Mummy says I smell and I'm having a bath!"


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think he will start perching if you keep perches low down. Since they probably used dowel perches at the pet store, I would start with those. And what about a unisex name? One of my favorites is Parsnip


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I have one of the vision cages that has the plastic seed guard at the bottom so I can't get the perches overly low. I'll pick some more up though. It can't hurt! I use shavings in my cages. He seems happy sleeping in that. Should I put a towel down instead though? Or just leave him if he's content? 

I just remembered the cage came with some dishes that go not quite on the bottom but a little bit higher. Maybe I'll see if I can find them! This was Lulu's spare cage so it didn't have much in it. Eventually I'll get the little guy a nice big cage!!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Ooooh a black-capped conure!! One of my favorites. She's so cute.


I believe he is a normal green cheek, black caps have red on their shoulders.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep, normal green cheek I think!!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I like the name chester and I think probiotics is a good idea


----------



## Ditta (Oct 6, 2013)

He is SO adorable, so glad he found his home with you! has your dad seen him yet? I like the name Chester, it suits him


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks more like a Black Capped Conure to me. I have a Normal Green Cheek Conure, and he doesn’t have the whitish scaly neck like this one does. Keep in mind too, Lulu-Tiel’s baby is only young still. 

Black Capped Conure:










From here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryansangels/4680814650/

And this is Ozzy, my Normal Green Cheek Conure: 



Just to compare, this is your photo of your new baby:










Lovely baby anyway!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww what a cutie 
I like the name Chester!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Hmmmmmm. Maybe you are right! I'm told that his band will lead me to his info? Is this true? I'd like to find out how old he is though I'm pretty sure he really is a baby. He is annoyingly snuggly!!!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Dad hasn't noticed yet, thankfully. I'm grateful little Chester hasn't found his voice yet either. He is noisy in his cage though because he's hyper. We have to work on that.


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Congrats on the new addition! I love Green Cheek Conure, they are so silly! I'm sure he'll be very happy living with you!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Ooooo a new birdie!

Glad you got him out of those nasty conditions!

How would those people feel if their drinking source was full of wee and their food full of poopie!? They wouldn't like it....but a lot of people don't think like that =.=


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Chester is adorable!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Your right the scaling on the chest looks more black capped than green cheek... But I don't see red shoulders... Oh well who knows, beautiful bird either way!...lol


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a black capped and yours is definitely not one! Possibly a hybrid, but looks more green cheek to me. If he was a black capped then he'd have red shoulders and a solid green tail, as opposed to red

ANYWAY! Congratulations on your new addition! What a shame that he's come from such a terrible place though. If you can, get a CBC done and test him for a few nasties just in case, you don't know what's been going in and out of there  I feel your pain though. I can't have any more birds right now, not unless they were aviary birds. I went to snoop in a pet store a few days back, the same store that sold me _three_ birds who all had psittacosis. Three birds I bought out of sympathy. They have an absolutely beautiful, very interactive (though not hand reared or tame or anything) Indian ringneck and they want £170 for her. If I had that right now I'd have her in a heart beat! But I need to consider the testing and stuff too, I can't be dealing with going through that again  I'd love her if I could. I also went to visit a birdy friend not that long ago and she took me to a store that had a lot of birds. The food was rubbish, the cages were filthy and so many birds were sick! They had a SC2 in the middle of the room, severely plucked, with a sign saying "Not for sale until he's better and has stopped plucking". All I could think was WOW! Like he's going to get better in the middle of a room that is very busy, loads of people prodding and poking, awful food, no toys, no interaction etc. Urgh. Pet stores suck


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

He's a cutie. All he does is snuggle. Today when he was in his cage he did play with the bell on a toy a little bit. That's the extent of playing so far but it's a start. Lucas and Lulu still aren't impressed which makes snuggles with all three a little stressful. Once they all find their spots they're okay though. I had to go to a surrounding town today and I stopped in to see my Aunt and Grandma. I was telling them about Chester and I said for Christmas he wants a nice big cage and a harness. Because my Aunt is a massive stroke survivor she does a lot of online shipping because it's easier. Long story short she told me to write down the website that I buy off of and to write down what size harness etc. My Grandma has always been very understanding and supportive of my love for animals. She's always valued my opinion too. Hopefully Chester will have a good first Christmas, and Lucas too. I'm pretty sure this will be Lulu's fourth Christmas? I got her in May 2010. Lulu is getting a harness for Christmas too. 

Oh, my Dad doesn't know about Chester yet, no.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so exciting! i love GCC's.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

He's a really sweet boy. We haven't clicked or bonded yet but I think once we do, he'll be a wonderful boy. He's quite the biter and while he does stop when I say NO, he still likes to try out the taste of my hands.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2013)

Awwwwwww! I just saw 4 green conures in a PetCo- they were all personality, but in glassed in aquarium type cages, no toys, no perches. I wanted them all- but I can't support that!


----------

